# Madeira Küstenangeln



## JahBal (7. Mai 2015)

He Leute

Plane Ende Mai für ne Woche nach Madeira zu fliegen und auch zum angeln^^. Ich suche hauptsächlich informationen zum Küstenspinnfischen. An Biggame bin ich nicht wirklich interessiert jedoch vllt an normalen Bootstouren. Daher hat jemand vllt informationen zu Fischarten/Köder usw. wie gesagt bevorzugt Spinnfischen mit Küstenblinkern Topwaterbaits undso. Und wenn ihr diese wertvolle Information preisgeben könnt vllt gute Spots bzw welche Küstenbereiche sich lohnen gezielt anzufahren . 

Vielen Dank schonmal und Petri Heil woimmer ihr auch fischt !

PS. Werde je nach erfolg auch vllt einen kleinen Guide schreiben wenn ich wieder da bin !


----------



## rhinefisher (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Madeira Küstenangeln*

Hi!
Also der Hafen von Funchal ist ein sehr schöner Platz zum fischen.
An der Spitze der Hafenmole gab es früher mal ne Leiter um auf ein Seewärts gelegenes Betonplateau zu klettern - ich seile mich da ab und fange recht gut.
Man sollte auf die Wellen achten....:vik:


----------



## benecito (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Madeira Küstenangeln*

Moin

ich war mal über Ostern auf Madeira und war in Porto daCruz an der Ostküste. Dort konnte ich mit einem Illex Squirrel ein paar kleine Makrelen und eine Bicuda mit 3kg fangen. 
Ich hatte eine Penn Spinnfisher 3500 mit einer Shimano Beast Master Reiserute mit 14-30 g und einer Power Pro in 0,18mm.
Dort gibt es auch noch kleine Flüsse in denen es Forellen gibt.
Hier mal ein Video von der Bicuda.

https://youtu.be/CDAstIx3Mwc

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## Solem (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Madeira Küstenangeln*

Moin zusammen, 

ich bin vom 8. - 17. August auf Madeira. Hat jemand einen Tipp ggf. auf einem Boot mitfahren zu können. Alternativ bin auch auch für Vorschläge für einen guten Charter zu haben. 

Gerne auch Mitfahrgelegenheit mit Ausrüstung, natürlich gegen Kostenbeitrag... Kostenfrei nehme ich aber auch 

Danke für eure Hilfe und viele Grüße ausm Pott


----------

